# Slab cutter



## She’sBubbly (May 16, 2020)

Hey guys! I’m looking in to getting a slab cutter for my 5 lbs Brambleberry mold, but it’s a jungle and would love some recommendations! Thank you!!


----------



## earlene (May 16, 2020)

This one is a bargain, but doesn't allow for adjustments: link

I bought one like this, which I can adjust to various heights: link


----------



## She’sBubbly (May 16, 2020)

Great! Thank you!! 





earlene said:


> This one is a bargain, but doesn't allow for adjustments: link
> 
> I bought one like this, which I can adjust to various heights: link


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Feb 14, 2021)

I bought one like this, which I can adjust to various heights: link
[/QUOTE]
@earlene So would this cutter work on a slab such as a Milky Way mold?


----------



## earlene (Mar 3, 2021)

Pepsi Girl said:


> I bought one like this, which I can adjust to various heights: link


@earlene So would this cutter work on a slab such as a Milky Way mold?
[/QUOTE]
I think so as long as you turn the slab on it's side to fit within the space.  It works on soap from my wooden slab molds as well as from my cardboard ones, so I don't see why it wouldn't work with a Milky Way slab mold, although the only one I have from Milky Way has pre-cut indentations.  If the precut indentations are not at the right height in relation to the wire, a lifter can be added under the soap slab to bring it up to the level where the wire would do the cutting.  By lifter, I mean something such as a cutting board or layers of carboard cut to size that would create the extra lift to bring the soap up to the wire to cut at the 'pre-cut' indentations,


----------



## AliOop (Mar 4, 2021)

I recently bought an HDPE version from Bud Hafner on Etsy. He shipped it out the next day, and it arrived in less than a week. I love it because unlike the wood models, this one can be washed off in the sink with the faucet sprayer.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Mar 6, 2021)

[/QUOTE]
I think so as long as you turn the slab on it's side to fit within the space.  It works on soap from my wooden slab molds as well as from my cardboard ones, so I don't see why it wouldn't work with a Milky Way slab mold, although the only one I have from Milky Way has pre-cut indentations.  If the precut indentations are not at the right height in relation to the wire, a lifter can be added under the soap slab to bring it up to the level where the wire would do the cutting.  By lifter, I mean something such as a cutting board or layers of carboard cut to size that would create the extra lift to bring the soap up to the wire to cut at the 'pre-cut' indentations,
[/QUOTE]


AliOop said:


> I recently bought an HDPE version from Bud Hafner on Etsy. He shipped it out the next day, and it arrived in less than a week. I love it because unlike the wood models, this one can be washed off in the sink with the faucet sprayer.


Thank you both I’ll take another look at them


----------

